# Add Priming Sugar to vino verde???



## JOESILVA401 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a 6 gal carboy of vinho verde that's about 14 month aged. I've struggled with this as it lacks that lemon zest / slight carbonated feel to pallet. If you've had vinho verde you know that it's meant to be drank young and has a slight zest and mild carbonated feel. NOT MINE! Mentor suggested I add 1/2 oz per 5gal of Priming Sugar used in beer making in an effort to attempt to obtain what's lacking. Thoughts/Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you stabilized the wine?

If so, all you would do is sweeten it.


----------



## JOESILVA401 (Oct 30, 2013)

The wine is 14 months old and thus has been stabilized and clarified. It's due to be racked but I want to bottle- just need the solution to doctor it up a but. Should I used that package? Thanks!


----------



## Arne (Oct 31, 2013)

If you have stabalized it, I don't think you will get any ferment to give you the carbonation you want. If you havn't stabalized, then it might referment with the addition of the priming sugar and give you some carbonation. You mite try it with a few bottles, letting the rest sit in bulk for a while longer. If it works like you want, do the rest. Arne.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 31, 2013)

If you plan on carbonating like beer, 3/4 cup of priming sugar per 5 gallons is plenty, if there is any concern about the yeast not being "alive" enough to help with the carbonation process, there's a little trick that we use for our lager beers, we add 1 gram of EC-1118 yeast to the bottling bucket. 
Take 2 cups of water bring to a boil with the priming sugar, let the sugar cool down, add the beer (the wine in this case) to the bottling bucket, add the sugar, stir well, add the 1 gram of EC-1118 yeast, mix well again and bottle.
I usually have a nice mild carbonation within 3-5 days.


----------

